# Chile/Argentina



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Check these guys out: Ski and Snowboard Chile and Argentina | CASA Tours | www.casatours.com
Otherwise a flight to Santiago and a bus ride up to the three ski fields would be an easy snowboarding vacation. I'd suggest doing the whole tour with someone who speaks Spanish. The bus ride over the Andes toward Bariloche is epic.

Photo: Aaron Chan at Portillo


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Rockin the Clickers.......Awesome! Great Picture!!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Ive been riding Chile for the last 3 years. The terrain is great the people are lovely. I have been running a slopeside accommodation in El Colorado resort. This area connects with Valle Nevado, La Parva and Farellones. Big powder bowls, chutes, cliffs, groomers, terrain parks muy bueno! If you are interested please feel free to contact me with questions..

let it snow
Karl


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ive been riding Chile for the last 3 years. The terrain is great the people are lovely. I have been running a slopeside accommodation in El Colorado resort. This area connects with Valle Nevado, La Parva and Farellones. Big powder bowls, chutes, cliffs, groomers, terrain parks muy bueno! If you are interested please feel free to contact me with questions..
> 
> let it snow
> Karl


Hi Karl,
I've never been snowboarding in Chile but would like to. How much are accomodations at your establishment for 5 days? (typical mid season)

Thanks!

Henry


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> Check these guys out: Ski and Snowboard Chile and Argentina | CASA Tours | www.casatours.com
> Otherwise a flight to Santiago and a bus ride up to the three ski fields would be an easy snowboarding vacation. I'd suggest doing the whole tour with someone who speaks Spanish. The bus ride over the Andes toward Bariloche is epic.
> 
> Photo: Aaron Chan at Portillo


Thanks for sharing this great photo! What an amazing backdrop!


----------

